# Jazz cats, can you help me find out what style music this is?



## Blasphemer (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a jazz I hear all over the place, and want to find out more about it.

This guy does it a whole lot: Ahmad Hassan Muhammad

Ahmad Hassan Muhammad this in particular

This has some of it: 

Think of the jazz piano pieces in The Boondocks. Thats the style I'm referring to. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Trespass (Oct 26, 2011)

It's basically modern R&B (not the pop mainstream), neo-soul type stuff. Maybe with a hint of Rosenwinkel/Kreisberg modern jazz guitar sound.


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting. Any recommended albums?


----------

